# To prime or not to prime



## okpete (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a basic question that might get me labeled as a DIYer however I have been painting with a professional co. for 5yrs and also this last year picking up side jobs on the weekends. The company I work with does repaints in an older area with high end homes, now here recently I have picked up side work in a newer community with "contractor" sprayed interiors. Typically is this surface considered primed and ready for top coat or am I likely to run into a flashing issue? Any opinion is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not 100% sure i understand the question. Are you saying you are repainting homes that had sprayed walls and worried that they will flash when you apply a coat of paint? If so you should be alright. Not much reason to prime walls after they have been painted unless you have repairs done.


----------



## astrofgen (Feb 18, 2010)

Low grade paint and even lower grade workmanship can often leave these walls still very thirsty and prone to problems. If you use a top of the line paint (aura) you'll be fine. The first coat will properly seal the surface.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

We have that problem here too, most NC guys are complete hacks and just spray 2 coats of the cheapest flat with no primer. We go in and repaint and the walls suck it up so fast it can flash and bad. I think if your staying flat it shouldnt be much of an issue just add a little extra paint to the bid. If your going satin you may want to prime first especially if it has alot of natural light coming in. Also maybe just prime the main living areas so you dont price yourself out of the job.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

i would use sw pro 200 xp on the walls for a first coat and recoat with regular pro 200 regular

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/products/promar200xp_intpaint.pdf


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If he is putting 2 coats of paint over the old I still see no reason to prime unless there has been repairs done. 

Now if we are talking about trying to one coat it then there could be a problem but rather than prime with a primer and then doing a topcoat I would still just put 2 coats of finish on.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> If he is putting 2 coats of paint over the old I still see no reason to prime unless there has been repairs done.
> 
> Now if we are talking about trying to one coat it then there could be a problem but rather than prime with a primer and then doing a topcoat I would still just put 2 coats of finish on.


The main reason I believe he is concerned is with flashing. What I have found is most flashing and other finished look problems come from paint that dries too fast and doesnt have a chance to "lay down" properly. The cheap paint jobs on these spec homes did little to seal the drywall and the walls will suck up the new paint just like it was never painted or primed and dry too fast thus giving a better chance for flashing or picture framing look.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

capitalcity painting said:


> The main reason I believe he is concerned is with flashing. What I have found is most flashing and other finished look problems come from paint that dries too fast and doesnt have a chance to "lay down" properly. The cheap paint jobs on these spec homes did little to seal the drywall and the walls will suck up the new paint just like it was never painted or primed and dry too fast thus giving a better chance for flashing or picture framing look.


Yeah I know what you are saying, that a lot of times on NC tract houses the walls can still be thirsty but I have never had any problems not priming before putting two more coats on the wall. Like I said though if there was any repairs done to the wall I would want to seal them.

Another thing with the flashing, in all likely hood the trim would of been sprayed so the cut in around the casings and other moldings would be sealed and the paint would lay on top with little penetration. 

Either way if in doubt prime em.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

The only reason I would prime would be if you had a color like Red and where going to a light color. The primer would help you get it covered better with fewer coats. FYI, I would always get your primer tinted to the top coat color.

Most always with a re-paint you should only need to put 2 coats of topper over existing paint. New construction will need 1 prime and 2 tops.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I know it is not always the case but NC walls should of been sealed and then had at least 2 coats of topcoat on the walls. So if the NC was done correctly all should be well, I know this is not always the case but the way you guys make it sound NC is never done correctly.


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Prime or not to Prime*

I am all about the two coats, if there is a base coat already on the walls, you'll be fine with a top coat or two....my question is have you come across some flashing so far?


----------



## okpete (Dec 15, 2008)

I thank you all for your input and experience. I was wanting to see what the general approach would end up being. Yes I have had some flashing issues on a single job and was not sure if in this development it was common practice for the builder to use a cheap flat instead of any type of sealant. I was hoping that it would have been a isolated case however that assumption could get expensive on my end if I was to be wrong.
Anyone in the N.C. Charlotte area knows that the competition is tough with the low-ballers who sling paint and run. To erro on the side of quality assurance I'll be priming or mve to the aura to illiminate the extra coat on extreme colors.

Again, Thanks.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Use a good quality paint and lay the first coat on heavy. 2 coats with a good paint should take care of any flashing.


----------

